# News Ticker in der Status-Leiste



## Lost Heaven (11. März 2004)

Ich hab irgendwo mal was gelesen, von einem News-Ticker in der Statusleiste des Browsers. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das macht?
Am besten ohne Java aber wahrscheinlich ist das nicht mit HTML möglich oder?
Tja ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee

VIELEN DANK


----------



## Gottox (11. März 2004)

Was ich jetzt sage ist nicht gegen dich:
Ich HASSE es wenn jemand Java sagt und Javascript meint... Die zwei Sprachen haben rein garnichts miteinander zu tun!

Zu deiner Frage:
Ohne Javascript ist es nicht möglich. Scripte müsstest du auf http://www.jrp.at oder sonst wo finden... Googlen...


----------



## Lost Heaven (12. März 2004)

Tut mir leid.
Aber danke mal für die Antwort, ich hab nen Kollegen gefragt und er hat den Code. DANKE


----------



## Tim C. (12. März 2004)

Um Gottox Aussage zu "erweitern" und dich evtl. auf den rechten Weg zu bringen:
Ich HASSE solche Statusleisten Spielereien. Statusleisten kann man ausblenden und wenn sie angezeigt werden möchte ich darin den Status, bzw. beim überfahren von Link die Datei sehen, wo der Link hinzeigt. Irgendwelche sich bewegenden Animationen in der Statusleiste fördern den Eindruck der Unserösität ganz gewaltig.


----------



## Gottox (12. März 2004)

Ja, aber sie sehen doch so cool aus


----------



## cy-one (13. März 2004)

wenn man nen spielkind is das so viele dumpfen rumwackelnden dinger da unten ham will.....

ich nütz das höchstens um ne kurze linkbeschreibung zu machen.... oder um garnix anzuzeigen.... aber irgendwas bewegtes in der statusleiste? *buah*

abropos: ich rat auch noch aus nem anderne grund davon ab da news reinzupacken: hab xp, und bei iex (bekanntester browser, deswegen nenn ich den mal) blendet der die statusleiste automatisch aus, die muss der user manuelle einschalten...... und da das bestimmt net jeder macht würd ich da net sowas wichtiges wie news reinsetzen.


----------



## Gottox (14. März 2004)

> ich nütz das höchstens um ne kurze linkbeschreibung zu machen.


NEIN! Bloß nicht!
Das ist ja das was mich am meisten an den Dingern nervt, mich interessiert doch nicht die Beschreibung von deinem "Home"-Button...
Mich interessiert der Link, auf den ich klicke und die damit verbundene URL...
Linkbeschreibungen gehören Gottverdammt in das title-Attribut ! ! !

Nicht umsonst kann man im Mozilla und Firefox die Statusleiste nicht mehr mit Javascript ansprechen...


----------



## liquidbeats (16. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *NEIN! Bloß nicht!
> Das ist ja das was mich am meisten an den Dingern nervt, mich interessiert doch nicht die Beschreibung von deinem "Home"-Button...
> Mich interessiert der Link, auf den ich klicke und die damit verbundene URL...
> ...




Kann mich  ihm nur Anschließen!
Leute die, die Statuszeile Missbrauchen um Beispielsweise den Link  nicht mehr zu verfolgen zu können sollten Grundsätzlich keine Webseiten bauen, ausser sie bauen sie für sich Selber.

Ok finde ich  es so wie bei mir. 
Da steht Herzlich wilkommen. Das Fährt von Rechts nach Liks rein, Jedoch ist der Link beim Überfahren eines Links voll sichtbar und somit auch für den User einsichtig ob sie die Abzurufende seite wirklich auf Seite befindet oder nicht einfach nur was Verlinkt wurde, Schlimmstenfalls sogar die Sachen für Irgend nen Illegalen  Scheiss missbraucht wird.


----------

